# Your cleaning solution mix- exterior house



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Just wondering what your standard agent is for pw a full exterior home for repainting. I have a way but just comparing system. Thanks in advance


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Pressure Washing House Mix*

Downstreaming out of a 5 gallon bucket, 2 gallons of 12.5% Bleach, 2 gallons H20, 4 oz Elemonator, 4 oz Cling-On, Roof Snot, or other bleach-stable surfactant. Ratios will vary depending upon condition of structure, weather, the freshness/strength of bleach, injector used, & amount of hose in the system, (usually 150'-200' on the 1st hose reel).


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Bleach straight from the can w/ a shot of Jomax poured into it, then run it through the soap injector in Pressure Washer. We have a lot of Mildew in this area, so I just treat for mildew as SOP before painting.

What's your way?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

The one caveat of using bigger pressure washers is that they actually pull less soap than smaller ones. Since downstream injectors usually pull around a 10:1 ratio, if you have a 4 GPM pressure washer, you're able to apply a mix twice as strong as someone using an 8 GPM rig. Now that I'm using bigger pressure washers, I've had to adjust my mix and make it stronger. If I need an even stronger mix, I'll put the downstream injector right after the gun and before the 1st length of hose. Nice thing about doing this is you don't end up having all that bleach run through your hose. If I need an even stronger mix than that, I'll use an X-jet or just one of my roof pumps.

My point of this post is to mention that the mix you're using will depend upon how many GPM's your rig is, what you're trying to clean, what type of soap injector you're using, and where you have that injector installed in relation to your overall setup. Last thing I'll say is that in the last year or so, I've drastically reduced my soap/surfactant ratio in my mix. I found more soap just equals more time to rinse off that soap. On roof cleanings, I've actually reduced my surfactant ratio by about 75% versus what I used in the past. It's sped up my cleaning time nearly two-fold, whether I'm doing roofs, concrete, wood, or homes & buildings.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Here's my messy enclosed pressure washing trailer. I'm still working on my open double-axle trailer







, so everything is crammed in here for now. Kinda sucks since I'm constantly having to remove gear and put something else in here, depending upon what I'm cleaning.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hotsy BreakThrough.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Downstream out of a bucket for paint prep, I use 4 12.5% bleach and 4oz elemonator...

Thats for a portable machine 4000/4gpm. I don't do any washing as a standalone job. I use a general pump 2-3 gpm injector, which works better than the next size up. It runs a pretty hot mix, but we are doing it for paint prep, so I take the extra time for rinsing. 

We're talking a 1/2 day max to get the place cleaned up to paint. If we were doing standalone pw services, that would be way too long, but being a very small part of a much larger job, its negligible.


----------

